# Academic reference



## Polanus1561 (Oct 15, 2016)

removed


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 15, 2016)

Are you unable to contact one of your former college professors to obtain a reference?


----------



## iainduguid (Oct 15, 2016)

John Yap said:


> Long story short, as I prepare for seminary in the coming years, I realise I do not have an academic reference. Reaching out to my college for one after 4 years of graduating is not feasible. I have contemplated options of taking formal online lessons from Whitefield etc and to get an academic reference. But that may not be feasible in terms of the time and financial investments (I am working full time now).
> 
> An alternative that I had from an Academics officer at a seminary is that I get a reference from a professor (Mdiv holder)who even though did not teach me in a formal setting, could attest to my academic ability, i.e from doing dissertations, etc.
> 
> If any brother could offer advice or offer to be a potential Academic reference, I would glady receive your replies.



Which seminary are you applying to? It's not that hard to get into most seminaries. If you have a decent college transcript, then a reference from anyone who can attest to your general academic ability will often suffice. Ask the seminary admissions person if that is the case.

Iain


----------



## Polanus1561 (Oct 15, 2016)

iainduguid said:


> John Yap said:
> 
> 
> > Long story short, as I prepare for seminary in the coming years, I realise I do not have an academic reference. Reaching out to my college for one after 4 years of graduating is not feasible. I have contemplated options of taking formal online lessons from Whitefield etc and to get an academic reference. But that may not be feasible in terms of the time and financial investments (I am working full time now).
> ...



Thanks Iain for your reply, my pastor would be able to assess my academic ability in the future (however he has no certified theological training; long story). I would probably reach out to other brethren locally if needed be. Like I mentioned, I just probably want a reference from someone who can attest to my research ability which would be tested rigorously in seminary.


----------

